# Welcome to the DNAzoo! (photo heavy)



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My husband and I are suckers for stray animals, so we find ourselves "parents" of five cats and two dogs at the moment. I wanted to introduce you to them!

Hi, I'm Patton! I'm the newest of the group and just turned one. Mom and dad don't know what breed I am, but they're pretty certain that I'm mostly Golden Retriever. I was adopted from the local city shelter. I love to swim and eat but most of all I like to play with my big brother, Bear.

























Hi, I'm Bear! I just turned two and I was adopted from the same shelter as Patton, but a year earlier. Mom and dad think I'm part Border Collie and maybe part Australian Cattle Dog, but no one knows for sure. The vet calls me a Heinz 57. I'm very energetic and mom says that I just can't get enough love, whatever that means. I'm the protector of the family and I love my brothers and sisters very much.

















Hi, I'm Bueller and my name fits me well. I'm a brat and like to cause trouble. I'm two and a half and was found by dad alone in a parking lot when I was only six weeks old. I could barely walk or eat, but now I do both of those things really well! You can see how little I was in the last picture. That was my first day in my new house and mom and dad had to make me a litterbox out of a box lid because I was too small to get into the regular litterbox. I tolerate dad but boy do I love my mom. I also like to make lots of noise with meows and burrrrrs.

























Hi, I'm Fred and I'm the old man of the family. I'm thirteen years old and mom adopted me six years ago. When I came to her, I was half bald from stress, but I was sweet. No one wanted a half bald old cat, but my mom knew she had a gem when she spotted me rolling around in my cage. I love to cuddle with humans or other animals and there's nothing better than a blanket to soothe my old bones.

























Hi, I'm Peachy-Pie and I'm the grouchy old lady. I'm about thirteen and was a feral when I was adopted by dad as a kitten. I've grown out of the feral attitude mostly, but sometimes I slip and give mom or dad a whack or nip. I have no teeth though, so I don't think I hurt them. I don't like my picture taken, so mom hasn't got many of me. I love both my mom and dad and love to curl up under a blanket next to mom on the couch.









Hi, I'm Terpy and I'm six years old. Mom got me when I was just six weeks old because I was abandoned and crawled up into her mommy's car engine to keep warm. I meowed like a banshee when they tried to move the car, but I wouldn't come out because I'm very scared of people. They had to call the fire department to come out and rescue me. I'm still scared of people, but I'll let mom and dad pet me on occasion when I feel in the mood.

























Hi, I'm Madeleine and I run this joint. Humans and animals are all under my power and do what I want. I actually have conversations with humans and I know they understand me. I'm almost ten years old and was found laying in the middle of a road when I was a kitten. Dad brought me home and I've been the boss ever since.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures of your "family".  I don't know how you do it I have just one boy, Murphy, Chihuahua mix of some sort, who is a hand full.  He does not like cats and doesn't even like to see them walking across the street. lol


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful family! Thanks for sharing - I especially liked the picture of your cat lolling back on the couch; too funny!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I love Madeleine's eyes!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Loved the pictures.  We currently have 3 dogs and 3 cats.  Keeps me busy just trying to give each one some attention every day, but each one gives back in a different way.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What a wonderful family!  Thank you for such terrific pictures and sharing them with us.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They all look so content and happy.  
Good for you and your wonderful family.
deb


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, here's my daughter:


----------

